# Solved: WoW freezes when loading



## inshead (Nov 18, 2007)

I just recently reinstalled my Windows, been installing the updates, drivers and service packs. I have had to go to some websites for the drivers I couldnt find the discs for and have installed my video, sound, and motherboard chipset drivers with success. Windows automatically installed my ethernet card for me (NETGEAR FA311) but I tried finding some more updated drivers on the Netgear website which wouldnt work when I tried to update drivers.

Anyways my problem is that in my device manager I cant get rid of Ethernet Controller and Multimedia Controller (both have the yellow exclamation points) under my Other Devices. So now when I try to open the first game I installed (World of Warcraft), it will let me open the game, login and pick a character. On the load screen after selecting a character things will continuosly freeze for about 30 seconds then unfreeze for about 10 seconds. This goes on untill I hit the restart button, I can hear sound but when it freezes it loops like its skipping then goes back to normal for that 10 seconds it unfreezes.

Im able to log in to one character that isnt in a highly populated area (The Barrens). The rest of my characters are in major cities with plenty of NPCs and other players and these characters wont load.

The Blizzard support guys suggested to just go ahead and get a new network card since the NETGEAR FA311 isnt supported by Windows XP.


----------



## inshead (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## inshead (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok just in case someone has the same problems as I mentioned. I just solved this, I changed the PCI slot of my network card then manually installed the driver, so far I havent gotten any problems.


----------

